# Egg Sharing @ Sims



## dubchick (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

After a good break, we have been in touch with our clinic again, and found that they now have an egg sharing programme.  We are meeting with our consultant next month in the hope that we will be accepted, so what i'm wondering is if anyone has completed an egg share programme at any clinics in S. Ireland and what were your experiences?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Havent in that clinic but have  in manchester , its about time somewere over here started doing it

good luck


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi I'm from county down only jst on waiting list this is going to sound stupid but what is egg sharing how does it work??
My Dh has very low count but as far as I know everything is ok with me we are signed up for both private and nhs in rvh but looking around incase theirs a better hospital for our private go!! Is simms a good clinic how much does it cost for icsi? Xxx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks sweetchilli its something to think about!
I received a letter today confirming we are now on the waiting list for rfc I really hope this next year goes quick I would love to try a private go at origins or another clinic before but dh is keen to wait for nhs go first as we are building a house at moment and thinks that's stressful enough! He's probably right but I just want to get started 
Hope x


----------

